# Grande Ocean - Ocean Front versus Ocean Side



## kds4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Does anyone know which buildings at Grande Ocean are classified as Ocean Side and which ones are Ocean Front? I think those are the only 2 unit types there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Check out this recent thread:  Grande Ocean "Ocean Front"


----------



## kds4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Perfect. Using the resort map, Fasttr's explanation makes sense to me.

"The best way I have seen the Ocean Front view at Grande Ocean described is by drawing a horizontal line across the entire map directly below the Sea Horse and Sand Castle buildings. Everything above the horizontal line is Ocean Front. That puts all of the two buildings mentioned above as Ocean Front, and half of the Dolphin and Starfish buildings (the half nearest the ocean). Keep in mind, not all Ocean Front's at GO are directly facing the Ocean as they are at most beachfront resorts."

Not saying I'm in the market or anything, but we're here at Barony for spring break this week in an ocean front unit and I'm fighting the effects of sunny HHI skies and 84 degrees ...


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 3, 2015)

I am not sure about the ocean front units not being ocean front.  The 4 buildings that are Near Ocean have the OF rooms, but don't they also have just Near Ocean rooms?  The other buildings are resort view or courtyard or something.  But the 4 buildings that are on the beach are Near Ocean.   An ownership though can be Ocean Front, Ocean side, or the garden/courtyard view, I think. (any owners of oceanside or near ocean?)

I would be very disappointed to end up in one of the rooms at the back of those 4 buildings if I owned Ocean Front.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 3, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> I am not sure about the ocean front units not being ocean front.  The 4 buildings that are Near Ocean have the OF rooms, but don't they also have just Near Ocean rooms?  The other buildings are resort view or courtyard or something.  But the 4 buildings that are on the beach are Near Ocean.   An ownership though can be Ocean Front, Ocean side, or the garden/courtyard view, I think. (any owners of oceanside or near ocean?)
> 
> I would be very disappointed to end up in one of the rooms at the back of those 4 buildings if I owned Ocean Front.



GO only has two view categories.....Ocean Front and Ocean Side. 

And its not just the rooms directly facing the ocean that are the ones deemed Ocean Front.  Its a quirk of GO.

Its been discussed in many threads that Ocean Front at GO means "near ocean".


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 3, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> GO only has two view categories.....Ocean Front and Ocean Side.
> 
> And its not just the rooms directly facing the ocean that are the ones deemed Ocean Front.  Its a quirk of GO.
> 
> Its been discussed in many threads that Ocean Front at GO means "near ocean".



So given the nature of "Ocean Front" at GO, what is the consensus on whether it is it worth it to own Ocean Front at that resort versus Ocean Side? Obviously Ocean Front comes at a premium price-wise, but with the possibility you could wind up in a room that is not truly "Ocean Front" is always there.

We may opt to buy a resale Gold HHI week sometime in the next couple of years, so if we opt for GO, we'll need to decide Ocean Side vs Ocean Front. At Barony, OF means OF, so it's maybe a little easier to trade-off price vs value since you know what you will get. But GO seems less clear cut on category if we decide we like the overall resort/location of GO better. Thoughts?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> So given the nature of "Ocean Front" at GO, what is the consensus on whether it is it worth it to own Ocean Front at that resort versus Ocean Side? Obviously Ocean Front comes at a premium price-wise, but with the possibility you could wind up in a room that is not truly "Ocean Front" is always there.
> 
> We may opt to buy a resale Gold HHI week sometime in the next couple of years, so if we opt for GO, we'll need to decide Ocean Side vs Ocean Front. At Barony, OF means OF, so it's maybe a little easier to trade-off price vs value since you know what you will get. But GO seems less clear cut on category if we decide we like the overall resort/location of GO better. Thoughts?



I would still pay the difference to own Oceanfront considering that GO is one of the resorts that uses a rotational system for unit placements, which means that even during the highest-demand periods as an owner you're likely to be placed in the "best" of oceanfront at least as often as you're placed in the "worst" (and everything in-between.)  Plus the differential is only paid once, at purchase, so it'd be worth it to me.  And finally, the "worst" of oceanside units at GO all the way at the back of the resort furthest from the ocean don't appeal to me AT ALL - it feels very crowded and dark back there.

But then again, I'd choose to own an oceanfront Barony or oceanvista SurfWatch over Grande Ocean, hands down.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 3, 2015)

Intersting...to own you buy Ocean Side or Ocean Front.  To rent it is Courtyard or Close to Beach.  No way should the buildings on the main road be called ocean side.  That is a far stretch.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 3, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> No way should the buildings on the main road be called ocean side.  That is a far stretch.



They are on the ocean side of the road.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Intersting...to own you buy Ocean Side or Ocean Front.  To rent it is Courtyard or Close to Beach.  No way should the buildings on the main road be called ocean side.  That is a far stretch.



It's common with Marriott resorts for the terminology to be different between MVC/MVW items and the reservation system that was imported from Marriott, Int'l.  It's also common for the terminology to make things appear better than the reality, especially when placement actually occurs in the "worst" of a particular category.  You learn to live with it (or else it will drive you crazy.)


----------



## jme (Apr 3, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I would still pay the difference to own Oceanfront considering that GO is one of the resorts that uses a rotational system for unit placements, which means that even during the highest-demand periods as an owner you're likely to be placed in the "best" of oceanfront at least as often as you're placed in the "worst" (and everything in-between.)  Plus the differential is only paid once, at purchase, so it'd be worth it to me.  And finally, the "worst" of oceanside units at GO all the way at the back of the resort furthest from the ocean don't appeal to me AT ALL - it feels very crowded and dark back there.
> 
> But then again, I'd choose to own an oceanfront Barony or oceanvista SurfWatch over Grande Ocean, hands down.



Different strokes.  We own 4 GO weeks which we occupy and never trade, we own 2 Barony weeks which we always trade, and I didn't (and wouldn't) purchase at Surfwatch (although we use bonus weeks there all the time). 
I pored and pondered over SW long before construction, during construction, and after construction, but could never get that feel we were after. I was excited initially, and was very ready to buy another......but couldn't pull the trigger.

GO is the consensus #1 Marriott resort at Hilton Head, so I'm not THAT biased.  

At GO, the farthest buildings from the ocean are the same distance as the closest SINGLE building at Surfwatch (and all other SW buildings are pretty far), and that's important to us as a family. 

The Googlemap's aerial views clearly show this, as I've posted links several times. That said, SW is a great resort. The villas are among the best. Not superior because they're slightly smaller than GO's, but still equally superb in quality. The SW pools are rather small, however, and there are only 2. The settings and feels at these two resorts are very different, but both fantastic. GO has 3 very large pools and an additional small but decent sized lap pool, and numerous outdoor hot tubs---all important to our family. Also a large fire pit area and another small one.  No comparison in these regards. 

http://goo.gl/maps/y4xvm 

And....Barony is far too congested. We stayed there oceanfront last summer on a trade in July and frankly we couldn't wait to get out of there. Too many bodies, too little outdoor space.   Just me, I guess.  Again, beautiful villas, though, but also smaller than GO's villas, but larger than SW's.  Each subsequent construction had smaller villas by a few square feet, but it's very noticeable to us, especially when we include extra family or friends.  

Barony used the European Spa when marketing pre-construction (we bit on that one, and never used it), SW used the 3-BR.  I guess that's how you justify smaller units. That was my personal conclusion.

Having said all that, I totally respect those who love Barony and Surfwatch----both are head and shoulders above other HH resorts (Harbour Club is very high on my list too, though, and I feel it's vastly underrated. We stay there when we can. Quite a view of waterway.)  Each has its own attractive features, and I do adore the SW setting in that gorgeous marshland area----it's totally beautiful, and frankly more serene and spacious a resort than all the others. 


.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> And finally, the "worst" of oceanside units at GO all the way at the back of the resort furthest from the ocean don't appeal to me AT ALL - it feels very crowded and dark back there.



I think it all depends on the room.  On our January/February trip to Hilton Head we spent a week in an oceanfront villa on the third floor of Dolphin which was wonderful.  Later in the trip we spent an additional 5 days in an oceanside villa in Sand Dollar, which we booked with DC points the day before we checked in (cutting short our longer planned stay at Harbour Pointe).  We were on a high floor directly facing the ocean (but from across the entire resort) and while it was not a view comparable to the Dolphin view, it was every bit as good a view as the Ocean Vista villa we had for our stay at Surfwatch.  We were fortunate to not experience the bad views that I know exist at Grande Ocean.


----------



## jme (Apr 7, 2015)

*Tales from the dark side*



SueDonJ said:


> ... the "worst" of oceanside units at GO all the way at the back of the resort furthest from the ocean don't appeal to me AT ALL - it feels very crowded and dark back there.



The following views at GO are in the lagoon section, back where the gnarly Live Oak trees are prevalent. They have become some of our favorite views, especially since Marriott has thinned out the trees over the past two years.  It's shady, tranquil, and provides a relaxing feel. We request these villas more than others, especially in the summer. At night, the view is beautiful because the trees are lit all thru the lagoon section, and it's quite romantic. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GregT (Apr 7, 2015)

jme said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



This is almost our exact view -- we really like this unit, low enough to be just below the trees, and yet high enough for alot of privacy.

I believe we are one unit over from where this picture was taken, based on the swing.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 7, 2015)

jme said:


> The following views at GO are in the lagoon section, back where the gnarly Live Oak trees are prevalent. They have become some of our favorite views, especially since Marriott has thinned out the trees over the past two years.  It's shady, tranquil, and provides a relaxing feel. We request these villas more than others, especially in the summer. At night, the view is beautiful because the trees are lit all thru the lagoon section, and it's quite romantic.



I can see a koi in your third to last pic. I looked everywhere last week and couldn't see one but the visibility was so bad. They may have still been asleep from the cold.


----------



## jont (Apr 7, 2015)

taste great........less filling


----------



## RBERR1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The nice thing about Grande Ocean is that no matter which building you are in, everything is a super quick walk.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Super excited as booked our first stay at Grande Ocean check-in 1st May 2016 (love DC points!). So far have 12 nights oceanside booked but really want 7 nights oceanfront followed by 5 nights at SurfWatch in oceanvista villa. Have the exact no. points needed to pull this off.

Question - should I be happy with Oceanside - I really want to be able to see the sea and having read lots of threads regarding this it isn't a dead cert at GO, even with OF booking.

Thoughts??

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GregT (Apr 10, 2015)

cwtkm3 said:


> Super excited as booked our first stay at Grande Ocean check-in 1st May 2016 (love DC points!). So far have 12 nights oceanside booked but really want 7 nights oceanfront followed by 5 nights at SurfWatch in oceanvista villa. Have the exact no. points needed to pull this off.
> 
> Question - should I be happy with Oceanside - I really want to be able to see the sea and having read lots of threads regarding this it isn't a dead cert at GO, even with OF booking.
> 
> ...



Cwtkm3, congratulations as you will love this island and this property.   We will definitely be back here, and when we do, we will be happy to return to Ocean-Side designation and not try for an Ocean-Front room.   

This is noteworthy for me as I am definitely a View Guy, and pay huge points premiums at Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Lagoons, Ko Olina and at Hilton Hawaiian Village, but for some reason, I don't feel I will spend the points here.

It's not a tall building, so to really have a superior view, in my opinion, I think you need to be on the top floors, which would be very difficult to ensure if you are using points to visit (I would think that owners have the preferential rooms).  Additionally, I love sunsets but they set on the other coast, so that doesn't benefit our OF view.

This property feels alot like Waiohai to me, with a smaller, very intimate, footprint and where the interior grounds themselves are view worthy.  There are many small details that are very well thought out -- I spent over an hour yesterday sitting on a rocking chair/swing looking out over the lagoon.  The bocce ball courts don't take much space but are charming.  The lagoon grills are terrific for fostering discussion without being intrusive.

Its a lovely property, and you will enjoy it whatever your view is.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jme (Apr 10, 2015)

*MORE TALES FROM THE DARK SIDE (Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My)*



GregT said:


> Cwtkm3, congratulations as you will love this island and this property.   We will definitely be back here, and when we do, we will be happy to return to Ocean-Side designation and not try for an Ocean-Front room.
> 
> This is noteworthy for me as I am definitely a View Guy, and pay huge points premiums at Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Lagoons, Ko Olina and at Hilton Hawaiian Village, but for some reason, I don't feel I will spend the points here.
> 
> ...






*GRILLS ON NORTH SIDE GRANDE OCEAN (aka Lagoon side):*






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

***************************************************

*SHADED LOUNGE/READING AREA BETWEEN LAGOON AND NORTH POOL
(I call it "The Library")*






[/URL][/IMG]

****************************************************


*PHOTOS FROM 2 DAYS AGO (APRIL 8, 2015) 
NORTH SIDE OF GRANDE OCEAN, reflecting the recent pruning of interior trees, allowable on % basis annually per island codes. It has significantly opened up the area to more beautiful views and enhanced sunlight while retaining the shady ambience:*






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


*CONTINUED BELOW*


----------



## jme (Apr 10, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GregT (Apr 10, 2015)

All,

I'm not copying jme's pictures here, to avoid duplication, but those pictures capture something that I really really like about this property.  It's very beautiful.

I spent alot of time simply sitting in a chair (usually a swing) and looking out across the interior landscape.  It's very tranquil and combines nature (birds/turtles/fish) and I really liked it.  It is very different from what I love about the different Hawaii properties.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jont (Apr 10, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm not quoting jme here, to avoid duplication, but those pictures capture something that I really really like about this property.  It's very beautiful.
> 
> ...



Well said Greg


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 11, 2015)

To the PP booked on points......wherever you are are Grande Ocean, you are going to be closer to the ocean than anywhere at SurfWatch.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 11, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> To the PP booked on points......wherever you are are Grande Ocean, you are going to be closer to the ocean than anywhere at SurfWatch.



Splitting hairs here but the building at SurfWatch that is closer to the beach is actually closer than the back buildings at GO. Obviously GO is the better OF by far. I love SurfWatch for what it is though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 11, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Splitting hairs here but the building at SurfWatch that is closer to the beach is actually closer than the back buildings at GO. Obviously GO is the better OF by far. I love SurfWatch for what it is though.



Yep, like Marty and I both say, different strokes.  SurfWatch appeals to me much more because of all the open space and natural habitat that separates the buildings, not in spite of it.  When making comparisons GO and Barony Beach share many more similarities than GO and SW, with the obvious exceptions of Barony's OF units being true oceanfront and Barony's gardenside section that's further from the beach than anything at GO.


----------



## jont (Apr 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, like Marty and I both say, different strokes.  SurfWatch appeals to me much more because of all the open space and natural habitat that separates the buildings, not in spite of it.  When making comparisons GO and Barony Beach share many more similarities than GO and SW, with the obvious exceptions of Barony's OF units being true oceanfront and Barony's gardenside section that's further from the beach than anything at GO.



You are absoutely correct Sue. Of the big three ( sorry Monarch fans) Surfwatch has the most unique site plan which many find appealing. I always enjoy the times I am there.


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 15, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I would still pay the difference to own Oceanfront considering that GO is one of the resorts that uses a rotational system for unit placements, which means that even during the highest-demand periods as an owner you're likely to be placed in the "best" of oceanfront at least as often as you're placed in the "worst" (and everything in-between.)  Plus the differential is only paid once, at purchase, so it'd be worth it to me.  And finally, the "worst" of oceanside units at GO all the way at the back of the resort furthest from the ocean don't appeal to me AT ALL - it feels very crowded and dark back there.
> 
> *But then again, I'd choose to own an oceanfront Barony or oceanvista SurfWatch over Grande Ocean, hands down.*



Sue, I dug up this old thread from back in the spring.

Can you please explain your reasoning for the phrase I bolded above in the quote? Why the preference for Barony and SurfWatch? What is it you like better about those resorts over Grande Ocean? We've never stayed at GO or SW ourselves, but are very familiar with Barony.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 16, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> Sue, I dug up this old thread from back in the spring.
> 
> Can you please explain your reasoning for the phrase I bolded above in the quote? Why the preference for Barony and SurfWatch? What is it you like better about those resorts over Grande Ocean? We've never stayed at GO or SW ourselves, but are very familiar with Barony.



Post #26 explains it, I think.  For me SurfWatch is head and shoulders above any of the Hilton Head Marriotts simply because of the way its footprint takes full advantage of the natural setting.  I love all of the space, love the feeling that I get immediately after going through the gate, love both the oceanvista and oceanside areas of the resort.

Barony and Grande Ocean are very similar to each other when you compare them to SurfWatch.  There isn't anything wrong with either of them, they're fantastic resorts with lovely settings, but they just don't have the preserved natural design that SW does.  If I were looking for oceanside I'd consider both of them almost equally but for me Barony gets a slight edge because it has fewer buildings (feels less crowded with both buildings and people.)  For oceanfront Barony beats GO because all of the Barony OF units actually do front the ocean while at GO some don't.

Of the other HHI Marriott resorts I'm most interested in staying some time at Sunset Pointe or Harbour Point because I think their setting on the marsh at Broad Creek would give me a similar feeling to SW's natural setting.  I'll get over there one of these years.

Many of us HHI TUGgers have a preference for one resort over another.  I don't think any of us are trying to say that there's a bad resort in the bunch - it's definitely not what I'm trying to say anyway.


----------



## jme (Sep 16, 2015)

Pictures help to compare these resorts, but the best advice is always to VISIT each one to see what your heartfelt impressions are. Your affinity for one or another will manifest itself, and you'll then be happier in the long run.

(Click on the little double arrow lower right next to word "Explore", near yellow man figure, to eliminate that row of pics at bottom, for better viewing)

Grande Ocean aerial view
https://goo.gl/maps/Zf393

Barony aerial view
https://goo.gl/maps/Bk1f6

Surfwatch aerial view
https://goo.gl/maps/XvqyU

The "Big Three" Hilton Head Marriott resorts (ONLY termed that because they are the 3 "modern constructions", all modeled after the 90s version of what Marriott perceived the new timeshare concept to be at that time) are very nice, head and shoulders above other HH resorts (excepting Disney which I consider equal), and all are worthy of high praises. Each resort has its own unique feel, and therefore each has its own rabid following among owners, and that keeps the world going round. My own opinions may differ from others' opinions, but for all intents and purposes, they are all fantastic.

The differences I mention are maybe blown out of proportion in MY own mind despite their overriding similarities, but they are enough for me to notice, mention, and form my own preferences. I'll admit that when I'm at any of them, I suddenly remember I'm truly wishing to be ONLY at Grande Ocean. I own Barony too, and have rented at Surfwatch many times, so I know all three resorts intimately.


GO was built first---on the same property as the first ever hotel at HH, William Hilton Inn, located on the widest stretch of beach on the island, between a 3/4 mile residential area on one side, and 1/4 mile of private condos on the other. GO's complex of buildings/pools/etc has the largest footprint, the largest villas, more pools, larger pools, and more buildings within 2-3 min walk to ocean, and the best location in general. It also has the highest rating/ranking of any HH resort, and has in every poll (TUG included) for 2 decades. It also has the highest owner occupancy rate, meaning very few owners do anything but stay there. It is also personally owned by the CEO Steve Weisz, purchased by him in the 90s for his own family vacations, and I've met him while there. We have stayed at GO around 75 times.

Barony was built second, spa was the selling point.....Marriott wanted any beachfront property they could find (so did Disney, HGVC, Sheraton, and others) because of the huge success of GO, and they bought the property as fast as they could, beating out the others despite the smallness of the parcel. Good buy anyway, build those timeshares!!! Barony ended up as the narrow postage stamp that meandered inland instead of along the ocean, and adjacent to the huge Westin hotel. The Garden Section was developed first (otherwise no one would have bought there later). Villas are smaller than GO's, pools smaller and fewer. Buildings have narrower space between them on the interior, area congested in general especially parking and general green space.

Surfwatch was built last. Marriott and other developers all sought that property---supposedly last piece of anything remotely close to ocean, and local council wasn't wanting any more development, period. They purchased the property after coercing the one home owner to move (and they even built her a new mansion out near the ocean in exchange for the old one more strategically placed). They wanted it not "because" of the large open marsh area, but in spite of it. That area is beautiful, granted, but definitely caused Marriott to not be able to place as many buildings as they wished. They placed them instead on ANY dry ground available, and it turned out to be a different type of layout, all relative to wet spots. Turned out to be a nice and natural setting of course, but proximity to ocean (or lack thereof) is a drawback. The selling point was the 3-BR unit, something Marriott didn't yet have at HH. Villas were again downsized, however, even smaller than Barony's. Pools are just as nice, but again smaller than Barony's. Living rooms in 2 and 3-BR units are the same size, despite the fact that one is a 3-BR.....all are still smaller than the 2-Br unit's LR at Barony, and much smaller than GO's.

My point is, if any more property at HH opened up, however strange, Marriott would go for it, even if they had to place buildings on stilts. How the area adjacent to GO got in the hands of Hilton is beyond me (there's current construction of a timeshare property by Hilton in the place of the old Adventure Inn)----perhaps Hilton just outbid Marriott, but a Phase III of GO would have had them drooling again.

Anyway, this is my back story on the 3 properties. Of course it's more interesting than time permits, so I'll leave it at this. Bottom line, we have 3 distinctive but wonderful properties that offer different feels and different experiences. We like our involvement with all three, but our first love, and second home, will remain Grande Ocean.

Check them all out, and go for it. 

We vacation annually at many spots other than HH (believe it or not) but HH still gets better for us as time goes on. 

*Our single most favorite spot on the planet is not at HH at all (imagine that), and it's only a 3-hour drive too. *



.


----------

